
Google Hires Chris Lattner for Its AI Team - tambourine_man
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-14/google-hires-former-star-apple-engineer-for-its-ai-team
======
type0
Main thread -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15010776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15010776)

------
gerardnll
Non AMP version: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-14/google-
hi...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-14/google-hires-former-
star-apple-engineer-for-its-ai-team)

------
pinouchon
I remember this podcast from him where he talks about why he left Apple:
[http://atp.fm/episodes/205](http://atp.fm/episodes/205). It's very
funny/weird when he says casually: I started clang [...] and then I started
LLVM [...] and then I started swift... When you think about it, someone had to
start those projects. I hope he does well at Google Brain.

------
ankyth27
Exciting to see that Google is strengthening Tensorflow. Thanks to TF that
popular and elementary AI is now easier to implement for more startups and
developers.

~~~
zeptomu
I am not sure if this comment has been built by a bot given positive sentiment
to TF. Maybe the first step to skynet is applying aggressive marketing for the
framework itself to bootstrap itself?

Just joking, it's a nice framework. However don't forget other projects like
caffe which also contributed to ML and DL research.

~~~
ankyth27
A real human at your service. I love bots, but am fortunately not one.

------
justonepost
What a great hire, but he should probably start something new rather than work
on Tensorflow. Obviously he likes to create new things. Not sure what google
is thinking here. Maybe he'll create a higher level language to TF?

~~~
iraphael
There's a lot of things to do in TensorFlow that involve a lot of work (and
could even be its own project). Namely support for dynamic computation graphs
(a-lá PyTorch). TF as it is is great for production, and even for research,
but a lot of people in the latter are starting to look at PyTorch more and
more for prototyping.

------
BLanen
Amp links should be banned.

